# Greenhorn from IA



## IAyoungGun (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! I was involved with a different archery forum, but it was not nearly as informative as this one. I am from Iowa an enjoy hunting just about everything, although deer is my number one priority. I also enjoy trapping and fishing. I am only 18 and have harvested my fair share of game, but I know I have lots to learn from fellow members on this site!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk IAyoungGun. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome, where do you live in IA?


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I like to see Iowans here.

Welcome


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Its a great place to be.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Lot's of knowledge and Ideas in here, hope to see you post soon!


----------

